# Carputer problem



## ttam69r (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi guys im new here so sorry if iv posted in the wrong section.

Basicaly my problem is this,
iv just built a carputer and my car psu came today.....wired it all up and plugged it in to turn it on a install windows but when it turned on the led on the motherboard stays on but the led on the psu keeps flashing on and off like its not getting a constant power. The motherboard fan comes on and goes off with this flashing led aswel. So its almost like its turning on and off within a couple of seconds and i am stumped as to what to do next.

So any help would be great.
Cheers guys


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Which power supply and which motherboard?


----------



## ttam69r (Nov 8, 2012)

motherboard:
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS AT3GC-I

powersupply:
ATX Power PSU For Mini-ITX M2 Car PC DC-DC 160W 8V-28V | eBay

cheers


----------



## ttam69r (Nov 8, 2012)

also powering it with this (temporary so i can install windows inside and not in van)









sorry for rubbish picture!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

500mA? Well there's your problem.


----------



## ttam69r (Nov 8, 2012)

I have no idea what that means haha......as long as it will work in my van thats fine (will it?)
What can i use to power it in the house?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

What I meant was that the AC adaptor you have pictured says it's only rated for 500mA (0.5A). The computer's power supply draws 10-20A. So the AC adaptor ain't gonna cut it.

Usually best to do the software installation while it has the stock power supply in it. Otherwise, just do it in the car.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

MarkZ said:


> 500mA? Well there's your problem.





ttam69r said:


> *I have no idea what that means haha*......as long as it will work in my van thats fine (will it?)
> What can i use to power it in the house?


 ........... i'd do more research before id begin this project


----------



## dragonxwas (Sep 21, 2011)

use a computer power supply, either use the jumper method with the 12v rail powering the dc-dc supply or directly use the computer psu to configure and then install in car..


----------

